Ask HN: What are some old talks (10+ y) that are still relevant to watch today? - pacuna
======
otras
The Mother Of All Demos is an absolute classic: [https://youtu.be/yJDv-
zdhzMY](https://youtu.be/yJDv-zdhzMY)
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mother_of_All_Demos](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mother_of_All_Demos)

I also very much enjoy Feynman’s talks. Here’s one on imagining physics:
[https://youtu.be/4zZbX_9ru9U](https://youtu.be/4zZbX_9ru9U)

For computer science in particular, I highly recommend the first lecture in
the SICP series, especially on the naming of so called “computer science”:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Op3QLzMgSY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Op3QLzMgSY)

------
codegeek
Last Lecture by Randy Pausch

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo)

------
matt_the_bass
I know this is a parody, but it still seems pretty relevant: MadTV apple iRack
Iraq war parody -
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xcjLEwZqcQI](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xcjLEwZqcQI)

------
yesenadam
What fields(s) are u talking about, specifically?

~~~
pacuna
Mostly anything related to computing in general.

------
TheAlchemist
This Warren Buffett speech is really great:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MHIcabnjrA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MHIcabnjrA)

